# am i overreacting



## Enigma77 (Jul 25, 2011)

hi all,

Recently my girlfriend has been using her phone alot more than usual..she never lets it out of her sight and seems to be constantly txting..if she does have to put it down somewhere for example to have a shower she will turn it off...it all started about the same time she started her new job..
last time she wouldnt let the phone out of her sight i found out she got back in contact with an ex on fb and had been chatting eachother up and saying they missed eachother and they planned on meeting up again..i managed to get her fb passwords and saved there coversations for later confrontation..he was txting her and even calling her while we were sitting on the same sofa..i asked her many questions..ones i already knew the answers to and she lied about every one of them..even when i confronted her with the proof including screen shots of the conversations she still tried to deny it ,giving me the "were just friends " speech..
after this i broke up with her but she begged me to come back and said she was sorry and nothing happened..even though i think if i hadnt caught them something would have..

so about a month later i took her back only to find out that 2 days after i broke up with her she met another guy and was chatting him up on fb too saying things like i cant get you out of my head..this just made me wonder why i even believed her and kicked myself for coming back..
i also found out that a guy she was screwing up til about 1 month before we met lives around the corner from where we live and everytime she says im going for a walk i worry that she is walking around there..
i dont understand why i keep forgiving her..though i havnt actualy caught her cheating she is deffinatly cheating emotionaly..and now the whole phone thing again,not letting it out of her sight has me worried again and i hate feeling like this..
i am thinking of telling her that if she wants me to trust her she needs to leave the phone on the table and turned on if she goes outside for a smoke or goes to the bathroom..is this realy too much to ask?
i just know that i will get the whole you dont trust me speech again and she will be pissed off for a few days..


----------



## Undertheradar (May 11, 2011)

I hate to put it this way, but you sound as if you should quit while you're ahead. 
She does NOT sound like a young lady ready for what YOU want.

She's on her way to do something.... if not already.

Sorry, but after a while, we all have the same script to read about.


----------



## fredless (Jun 12, 2011)

Life is short. You're not happy. You're not married. You don't have children. 

Why are you staying with someone you don't trust and who apparently cares so little for your happiness?


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry, bud- but she has commitment issues. Move on and find someone who doesn't, someone who doesn't have you worrying what place you come in her life THIS week.


----------



## Enigma77 (Jul 25, 2011)

well it began a fight as i expected it would..and blaming me for everything..saying i do nothing,that i treat her kids like crap,which is bull etc all the usual stuff women say about there men..she now wants me to leave once again..
it will be like the last 2 times i left..she tells me to leave then begs me to come back..
only one problem...everything in the house is in my name..utlities..internet..phone etc and i know she would just not pay em so i get bad credit..

anyways..hopeing i get some peace in my life and i will not be going into any relationships anytime soon..


----------



## Random User (Apr 29, 2011)

Everything is in your name? That's not a good excuse. Tell her you're moving out, and that you will be cutting off those services when you do. Then do it. Call them up and say "I'm moving on this date, and won't need your service at my old address any more." Tell the landlord you're leaving and won't be responsible. PUT IT IN WRITING TO EVERYONE including her, to cover your liability.

She wants you gone? Go, be free.


----------



## upset/confused (Jul 26, 2011)

sounds familiar...just a friend I can talk to...nothing's happened...but why are you texting at midnight while your other half is asleep in the bed?
My experience is that she is cheating, just waiting, jumping to the next one.
I say separate and get a therapist but only if you want to, not her


----------



## gravis420 (Jul 17, 2011)

fredless said:


> Life is short. You're not happy. You're not married. You don't have children.
> 
> Why are you staying with someone you don't trust and who apparently cares so little for your happiness?


Nuff said Fredless. Nuff said.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Move out
Don't go back
Disconnect utilities.


----------



## ManDup (Apr 22, 2011)

No. You are underreacting.


----------

